# Who watches true blood?



## Rhetoric (Jun 27, 2011)

And have you read the books?
No spoiling if you have read them, I just was interested to see who else is into it. 
I'm not into vampire type shows but I don't mind watching Eric... hahaha


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 27, 2011)

_ Just watched the new show_


----------



## got10 (Jun 27, 2011)

true blood and tegus ....cant get enough


----------



## reptastic (Jun 27, 2011)

Aargh cant watch the new shows yet til the cable company come hook everything bk up, but yep love the show


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 28, 2011)

I really like it, I was worried about the show when I watched the preview before the 4th season started but I feel much better about it now after seeing the entire first 2 episodes.
Do you guys watch any of the other hbo/show/starz shows?


----------



## Jefroka (Jun 28, 2011)

My wife and I try not to miss a show & we're also addicted to Spartacus!


...Jefroka


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 28, 2011)

_Umm,.. Spartacus,... Yes! Also Game of Thrones, Camelot, The Borgias and Shameless. I've watched a few others_ but these are the only ones that have kept my interest.[/i]


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 28, 2011)

I havent tried camelot yet, my boyfriend says that he hasn't seen many good reviews for it. I might have to just give it a try on my own. We liked game of thrones too, too bad the second season isn't until 2012!  But thats plenty of time to read up on the books lol.


----------



## jumper123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Just watched the first two episodes of season 4! i Am addicted


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 28, 2011)

_For Camelot I like to see how they slightly change things from the original story. With things like the round table, lady in the lake and there's way more to Merlin in this version.

I'm thinking of getting the Game of Thrones books also,.. I've only heard good things about them so far. I love the serious so the books are usually better and more in depth.

As for The Borgias and Shameless,..  wow  _


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Jun 29, 2011)

jumper123 said:


> Just watched the first two episodes of season 4! i Am addicted



Was it a double episode night?! I only watched the first one~ Grrrr!


----------



## Nytes_Haven (Jun 29, 2011)

*I have to admit I am a True Blood Junkie too, I got hook on it and started watching the series about a year ago. This season looks to be more crazier than all the other seasons combined.....*


----------



## turtlepunk (Jun 29, 2011)

I LOVE SPARTACUS!!!! although im really bummed that Andy Whitfield (Spartacus) had to leave the series due to cancer =( so sad!!! now they're replacing him!! dont think I can watch the next season =(


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 30, 2011)

_I haven't checked recently but last I read it's still up in the air weather or not he'll be back for the next season. Which is why they went back and concentrated on other activities and characters for this season. To give him time to do what he has to and find out if he can continue with the series next season,.. a little later or if he should be replaced.
_


----------

